# DC boot I.D.



## WVrider84 (Aug 5, 2011)

If they have the old pump liner they are definitely not last years model. I think that was discontinued in like 08 or 09 maybe earlier? I have a pair of 09/10 judges so they are 2 years old and they are dual zone boa. When I bought them I looked at some older judges on ebay which had the pump liner AND dual zone boa. Perhaps the boots you are considering are not the judge? 

The dual zone boa is worth the money. Back before I knew any better I had a pair of single zone boa boots. In my experience you just cant get the proper adjustment of tightness for your lower foot with single zone. Dual zone boa boots are amazing. The wires stay tight and don't loosen or stretch throughout the day like traditional laces. I cant comment on speed lace I have never owned a pair.

I don't think the boot you are looking at is the judge model. I don't think DC has used the pump liner in at least 3 years if not longer. I would HIGHLY recommend the newer judge. The gizmo looks nice too although I haven't tried one on.


----------



## Amarc (Mar 15, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks that helped, I just feel a little Mis led by the local board shop. However the boots felt good and still seem to be a good purchase considering it was only $150.


----------



## Amarc (Mar 15, 2011)

*Its a 2008 DC Judge/ Opinion needed*

Ok I found the same model on an old" the-house" you tube video. After spending like $1500 on my two boys new boards, binding and boots set up. Along with my new board and bindings, I was looking to save some money and still get a quality boot, when I saw these they seem like a great deal. Now if I can't really afford the new Judges and want to spent $150-$200 and being a newer older (43) rider I like Boas for conveniance. I put $40 on them to hold with the intention of purchasing them tomorrow. Should I get them or settle for something newer like the DC Scout or 32's STW Boas. Any and all help would be appretiated. I will be buying the new boots tomorrow afternoon regardless.


----------



## York (Apr 18, 2008)

Are the newer boots that you're considering also at the shop for you to try on? If not, I'd say stick with the older Judge if it feels comfortable, but if you can try them all on buy the one that feels the best.

I had that exact pair of Judges you're talking about (with the pump-up liners) and I got a lot of days out of them. When they finally went, I bought the next year's Judges without trying them on, but they had completely redesigned the liner. They had those J-bars in them, the premolded area in the liner around your ankle to prevent heel lift, and those dug into my ankle bones giving me excruciating pain. In the end, I was able to find another pair of new pump-up liners on Ebay (liners only for like 40 bucks) and stuck those in the newer Judges and they were great. So in the end, I'd say don't worry about price and buy what is most comfortable, otherwise you might end up having to buy a whole new pair.


----------



## Sean-h (Oct 21, 2011)

Amarc said:


> Ok I found the same model on an old" the-house" you tube video. After spending like $1500 on my two boys new boards, binding and boots set up. Along with my new board and bindings, I was looking to save some money and still get a quality boot, when I saw these they seem like a great deal. Now if I can't really afford the new Judges and want to spent $150-$200 and being a newer older (43) rider I like Boas for conveniance. I put $40 on them to hold with the intention of purchasing them tomorrow. Should I get them or settle for something newer like the DC Scout or 32's STW Boas. Any and all help would be appretiated. I will be buying the new boots tomorrow afternoon regardless.


About the DC Scouts. Just bought mine a few days ago, single boa laces, been wearing them around the house, and they feel great, on my feet anyway. I strapped into my board on the carpet in the living room, while my wife was out, and rocked back and forth, feels firm enough. The boots are also super light, I can't feel their weight.


----------



## WVrider84 (Aug 5, 2011)

Personally I would spend just a little more on something newer. I don't think the boot with the pump up liner and single boa is the judge.

The DC gizmo looks really nice i think its 200 so a little bit more, but it has a boa for the bottom portion of your foot and traditional lace up top.


----------



## Amarc (Mar 15, 2011)

*Final Decision "Thanks Everyone"*

I went with the 2011/12 Vans Encore.


----------



## SnowSource (Aug 21, 2011)

Amarc said:


> Ok, I went shopping for a good leftover boa boot at my local shop. There just so happen to be a 9 in a DC boot. Sales person said it was a left over Judge. It has the old Redbook pump in the liner, there all black. I liked the fit, condition, and feel. I put $40 down on them, they were $260 last year and $150 now. As I searched YouTube and Google for a review the, older judges don't look simular. Mine did not have double Boas on them, just the one. So, any input would be gwreat. I pick them up Friday.


Those are most likely the DC Allegiance! Look on the tag in the inside and they most likely say, "NOT FOR SALE".

These are going to be stiffer than the Judge - probably as stiff as the DC Status. They are dual BOA with RECCO tech I believe.


----------



## Amarc (Mar 15, 2011)

Well I didn't purchase the ones I mentioned in this article. I went with the Vans in the picture.


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

Sean-h said:


> About the DC Scouts. Just bought mine a few days ago, single boa laces, been wearing them around the house, and they feel great, on my feet anyway. *I strapped into my board on the carpet in the living room, while my wife was out*, and rocked back and forth, feels firm enough. The boots are also super light, I can't feel their weight.


:laugh: that's comedy.


----------

